#  > Engineering Exams & Institutes - All about Indian Engineering Colleges >  > Engineering Colleges Direct/Management Quota Admissions Related Discussions >  >  Bharti VidyaPeeth University, Pune 2012 Admissions, Branches, Fee, Placement

## richa_tiwari

*About :* Bharati Vidyapeeth, which is the parent body of Bharati Vidyapeeth Deemed University, is one of the largest networks of educational institutions in India. It was established by Dr. Patangrao Kadam in 1964 in Pune, with a focused objective of bringing about intellectual awakening of people and for preparing manpower capable of contributing effectively towards national development, particularly economic development. Within a short span of 14 years this University has established its reputation for academic excellence and research nationally and internationally. 

*Branches*

B. Tech ChemicalB. Tech CivilB. Tech ComputerB. Tech ElectricalB. Tech ElectronicsB. Tech MechanicalB. Tech ProductionB. Tech ITB. Tech E & TCB. Tech Biomedical
*Placement Statistics :*

No.of Companies Visited:54No. of Students Placed : 162Maximum Package:        4,10,000Minimum Package :72,000Average Package : 2,88,000

*
Campus Facilities*

*Hospital Facilities*

The health related services are becoming increasingly too expensive to be within the paying capacity of a common man. The costs of hospitalization, operations and treatment in the private hospitals are abnormally prohibitive, so are the prices of drugs. Realizing these difficulties, which the common man faces, Dr. Kadam has established Bharati Vidyapeeth Medical Foundation and Research Centre with the help of which the following three hospitals in Pune are run and various health care related activities are undertaken.

*Hostel Facilities*

Quite a few of the constituent units of Bharati Vidyapeeth, run Boys' and Ladies' Hostels for their students. In Pune alone hostel facility is provided to more than 1,800 girl students and 600 boys. The hostel facilities of some of the schools are excellent. The Hostels in the residential public school at Panchgani are equipped with all the modern amenities and facilities. Bharati Vidyapeeth also runs a hostel for 300 rural girls at Kadegaon (Dist. Sangli) The hostel facility is provided to 150 girl students in our Delhi Campus. Mess and Canteen facilities are provided in various institutions.

*Bank Facilities*

During the early period of Bharati Vidyapeeth, its Founder needed some finances for its developmental purpose. He approached a local leading bank, which showed little enthusiasm in loaning out any amount to this baby institution. This was a very challenging situation for him, with which he dealt successfully by establishing his own bank "Bharati Sahakari Bank" in 1971. In this task he got co-operation from his colleagues who had tremendous faith in his abilities. 

*Gymnasium Facilities*

The college has a well-equipped Gymkhana . The students in the college are provided with all the sports equipment. Our students have emerged with flying colours in various sports activities at College, University, State and National levels.





  Similar Threads: Bharati Vidyapeeth University College of Engineering Pune btech admission 2013, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel,campus facilitie Bharti Vidyapeeth College of Engineering Delhi btech admission 2013,cutoff,placement,fee,hostel,campus facility VIT Pune 2012 Admissions, Cutoff, Placements, Fee, Branches - Discussion KLUEEE 2012 - KL University 2012 Admissions, Cutoff, Placements, Branches, Ranking Gurukul kangar  University 2012 Admissions Cutoff, branches, Placement -  Disussions

----------


## supertracer12

my rank in b tech cet 2012 is 198....
can i get cse in pune at this rank...what was the highest package from dis branch last year...?
and if not cse then which branch can i get....nd wat was its highest package...?

----------

